# Old Yeti FRO Restoration



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I finally completed this restoration over the period of several years. Enjoy Yeti fans.

Serial number is 516


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Interesting rims, my early '90s Murray had those.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

H.o.t!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice DC!! Love it.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

beautiful! every single last bike you have is perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hardly a better example of a Yeti out there.

Perfection!


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Perfection!


Well almost. You may refer to this document for proper fd cable routing


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Typically I'm not a Yeti fan :nono: but this one got my heart rate up, SSSWWWEEETTT !


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Finding a Yeti that's nicer than that will be tough. That is beautiful! Remember me if you ever decide to get rid of it. 

Now go get a little dirt on it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> Well almost. You may refer to this document for proper fd cable routing


You're right.

Burn it!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

oh hell yeah!!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I like it :thumbsup: 

Non-typical build for a socal beast with the American Classic qr's, Salsa bar/stem and IRD seat post. Dig the colors.


----------



## jkyeti (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks better than mine did new! Those cranks (and rings) are beautiful. I also had a GT bmx headset (wonder what happened to it).
jk


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Speechless. Love it. Only one very very minor complaint: With this buildup, it screams for the first generation Yetiman 








Besides that: Breathtaking. I'm jealous 

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments Michael, and others. Thought you might like it.

I would *really* like to get one of those first generation decals. My only hope is probably to make a reproduction, but that's more work then I want to get into right now.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

mwr said:


> Well almost. You may refer to this document for proper fd cable routing


Maybe he was following the tip in the directions that states, "For the best component performance, cables should be as short as possible while forming the most gentle arc."


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Exactly Chasintrane. 

That was my intention, but I learned that the cable housing sticks out this way and rubs your knee with each pedal stroke, at least when shifted in the granny gear. The attachment point of the cable housing to the front derailleur is full of slop, but at least with friction shifters you can compensate. The continuous housing design of the early bikes was replaced with the pulley system, which is something of an improvement. I think with the pulley design you have less choice in the matter and have to go between the stays. Still a mess of cabling, but that's why we collect these quirky beasts. Some day I'll get it right.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Exactly Chasintrane. In his giddy excitement, MWR incorrectly posted instructions for the newer frame style with the seattube pulley, whereas this frame is an earlier model with direct cable housing. Not a great system either way you go about it.


MWR isn't too astute.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Exactly Chasintrane. In his giddy excitement, MWR incorrectly posted instructions for the newer frame style with the seattube pulley, whereas this frame is an earlier model with direct cable housing. Not a great system either way you go about it.


The cable housing is both routed through the incorrect cable guides and also incorrectly run outside rather than between the seatstays. One wonders how it might look had fewer than several years been devoted to the restoration.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> MWR isn't too astute.


R. B. I.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> R. B. I.


Perhaps you could post one of your bikes with the correct cable routing for our edification?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Perhaps you could post one of your bikes with the correct cable routing for our edification?


Oh you'd just love that, wouldn't you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> Oh you'd just love that, wouldn't you.


I think we all would.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Photo links broken. I'd love to check this out, can we see others?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry, I moved the location of the photos, and I guess I can no longer edit my original post to reflect that change. So, here they are again.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Is that the original seat collar? The one on my earlier Yeti looks different.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DC really sets the bar high for the rest of us.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Rebuild*

Now with period correct parts for 1988.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like all your bikes.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Excellent! Just a tip on the camera work: adding exposure compensation of about a stop or a stop and half will help with the exposure, as I think the camera meter is being fooled by the white background and is attempting to render the photo a middle gray.

Just like shooting in snow.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice to see the before and after pics...taking an already impressive resto...and improving upon it.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

wow! just wow


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesomeness. I liked the funky period-mismatch with all the deerhead stuff. Like a time traveling Yeti. But the update is super sweet.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ah, Better Lighting*


----------



## v8mercedes (Dec 28, 2008)

nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

nice one


----------



## jacksonbrowne (Aug 10, 2006)

what the heck are those chainrings??...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Bullseye chainrings, which don't actually work very well.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the '88 set up! Cable routing is almost perfect. A little long up front imo. Like Bushpig, I wonder about seat collar. Nice job!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

With the one-sided top-tube cable routing, it's hard to make the housing much shorter and not interfere.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

DC, how small can you go on the lil' ring? Less than 24? Or is it basically the same as a 110/74 crank, just less bolts?

I loved the look of it on your first build with 85-86 Shimano goodies. First time I've ever seen a FRO with those components!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's a TA Specialties BCD, so something like 48 mm. You could go super small if you had the ring. To actually ride this bike I will borrow the Bullseye crankset off my Valkyrie with Sugino rings.

While the 85-86 build looked cool, it made no sense.



unicrown junkie said:


> DC, how small can you go on the lil' ring? Less than 24? Or is it basically the same as a 110/74 crank, just less bolts?
> 
> I loved the look of it on your first build with 85-86 Shimano goodies. First time I've ever seen a FRO with those components!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Agreed, it made no sense at all. But sure does catch the eye seeing those old Shimao canti's on there. I use Suntour Microdrive on my '86 Stumpy Sport with a 20 in the front, so that's what I was wondering about your Bullseyes. I set up a buddy of mine with the Quadtamer back in '91 with an 18 when he decided to do the White Mountain hillclimb. Sure wish I had one of those now.

Plus, I'm getting old, forgot all about TA. Duh!


----------

